# radiator support



## vlad1995 (Feb 9, 2015)

I am currently looking to purchase a gto and there is one for sale in my area but it need a new radiator support, how much would that usually run and is still worth considering the car? (2005 pontiac gto) There is not many gtos around here so that why im considering this one. There is a picture of the damage, any advice will be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Obviously an accident. Why didn't the owner get it fixed? These cars are very expensive to repair and it makes me think it was totaled by an insurance company. I'd be very leery of it. You'd best get an estimate for custom work by a body shop as you probably won't find the parts short of a whole front clip


----------



## vlad1995 (Feb 9, 2015)

svede1212 said:


> Obviously an accident. Why didn't the owner get it fixed? These cars are very expensive to repair and it makes me think it was totaled by an insurance company. I'd be very leery of it. You'd best get an estimate for custom work by a body shop as you probably won't find the parts short of a whole front clip


yeah thats what i thought, i think I will look for another one.


----------



## GTO70455 (Feb 10, 2009)

That's quite a hit, Big red flag.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

Check out this parts shortcut: Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Red1970GTO said:


> Check out this parts shortcut: Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


Why?? He's decided to move on as would most us on this one. The parts are somewhat hard to find but it's really more that the damage has been done rather than the difficulty finding parts.


----------

